# 17 minutes in the weed patch..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Produced absolutely nothing. In a 12ft square weed patch that's usually teeming with little bugs There was not a single crawling thing. No assasins, flies, butterflies, moths, spiders, not even a mosquito. I saw one dragonfly flying around the yard and that was it. 

Then I remembered hearing something on the news about ariel spraying for mosquitos in our area last week. Well, I guess that's it. My back yard seems sterile except for a bunch of hungry toads. Not sure if it's worth killing everything to get rid of the skeeters. I guess it is if it saves someones life (maybe mine) but everything the survives on bugs from bats and mockingbirds to dragonflies and toads are going to be hurting for awhile.

Hope this spray doesn't have long term affects like agent orange did.. We may all be in trouble.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, I heard very low flying planes over the house a couple nights in a row up here. I figured they must be spraying...I stayed inside!!!!!!!!!!

DAve


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea, I just put up a "bee /wasp/ trap" The bees were buzzing everywhere and we could NOT sit outside. Now that I have killed a dozen or so bees, we can sit outside, ...But I feel bad about reducing the bee population. Can't win, I guess. Rich


----------

